

Play Safe - The Safest Way To Let Your Kids Play On Your Android - jack-r-abbit
http://playsafeapp.com/

======
lunarscape
I wonder why it says "Android Version 2.2 and up, excluding Galaxy Nexus"?
Anyone know why it specifically excludes the Galaxy Nexus?

